

Stop Watching Us – Find a Viewing Party or Satellite Protest Near You - zmanian
https://rally.stopwatching.us/viewing-parties/

======
znowi
Funny how none of the PRISM companies support this initiative. However, say,
Google's participation would highly increase the awareness of the cause. But
all they came up with are copycat press releases to deny NSA revelations and a
non-significant motion to allow for full FISA orders statistics be published
(which was denied, incidentally).

~~~
frank_boyd
Remember SOPA, when the NSA partner companies threw their weight in to stop it
from happening?

Apparently SOPA was more of a cause to them than a movement bound to turn
western society into of couple of police states.

------
thomasfromcdnjs
The Washington DC rally stream will be live on the home page at this time
also.

Thanks to Ustream.com and also Tintup.com which will be sponsoring a live
event feed on the home page.

------
wusatiuk
just heard about it 3 days again but to organize something in Austria, you
usually need some weeks of preparation. Hopefully we can support you next year
here in Austria as well.

